# Maybe thinking upgrade.



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I like the terrain as well in 18 diesel model, I was a late guy to Cruze diesel party with a 15 with 22k miles, might be a little while before it makes sense for me to upgrade.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Other than the stupid push-button shift crap on the center console, I really like the looks of the new Terrain. I think they've done an amazing job with the design vs the Equinox.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd personally take the Equinox over the Terrain, but they're both very well done. 

But now that the ZR2 Colorado is coming out - and will finally allow the truck to be purchased in an extended cab/diesel configuration (you could get a Fleet WT in the same config, but that was too bare-bones for me; oddly, based on the GM Order Guide, it still seems to rule out the EC/Diesel combo for the LT and Z71 trim levels). So it will likely be between that and the 2nd-gen CTD, if I get anything at all.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll probably keep my CTD for a back up, by the time the terrain is released I'll have over 200,000 on it and no trade value


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gator said:


> I'll probably keep my CTD for a back up, by the time the terrain is released I'll have over 200,000 on it and no trade value


Might as well keep it at that point - if it's still fully operational, you'll still probably get better fuel economy than the Equinox/Terrain anyway, so you can have two purposeful vehicles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> As much as I love my little CTD and it has served me well. I see that GMC and Chevy are releasing two more diesel lineups. The terrain and equinox. I'm seriously looking at the diesel terrain upon its release.


I will probably go the same route.



Gator said:


> I'll probably keep my CTD for a back up, by the time the terrain is released I'll have over 200,000 on it and no trade value


I think mine is worth about $2800 right now LOL


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

We will have to pay them to take the cars when we are through Diesel. Maybe GM will give a pre owned diesel credit.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I love my CTD but these sensor and DEF issues are a PIA. I wouldn't touch a new diesel from GM until I sure they have the new diesel figured out first. I am only a guinea pig once.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I love my CTD but these sensor and DEF issues are a PIA. I wouldn't touch a new diesel from GM until I sure they have the new diesel figured out first. I am only a guinea pig once.


I think they'd prefer you be a guinea pig once as well - they've likely learned a lot from the '14-15s, and given the extra delay we're seeing, they're probably trying to make everything right.

Quite honestly, as long as the warranty covers it all, for a long, long while, I don't mind a few issues here and there. Being an engineer (my wife being one as well), we understand teething issues - even on 2nd or 3rd gen equipment (honestly, looking at the big picture, this stuff is still pretty new). Just make sure everyone doesn't have to spend a cent to have it fixed, fix it right, give them a loaner, etc, and you're good in my book.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I think they'd prefer you be a guinea pig once as well - they've likely learned a lot from the '14-15s, and given the extra delay we're seeing, they're probably trying to make everything right.
> 
> Quite honestly, as long as the warranty covers it all, for a long, long while, I don't mind a few issues here and there. Being an engineer (my wife being one as well), we understand teething issues - even on 2nd or 3rd gen equipment (honestly, looking at the big picture, this stuff is still pretty new). Just make sure everyone doesn't have to spend a cent to have it fixed, fix it right, give them a loaner, etc, and you're good in my book.


I agree with you on that. I don't expect perfection.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

The ZR2 is going to be available with a diesel as well Gator, don't know if that would help or hinder your decision.....


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

The Zr is a nice package but what ever I get it's strictly back and forth to work. Our primary vehicle is a Sierra crew cab pickup.
I heard they were going to put the diesel in the half ton but I can't swallow the Xtra cost if I'm not using it to pull trailers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gator said:


> The Zr is a nice package but what ever I get it's strictly back and forth to work. Our primary vehicle is a Sierra crew cab pickup.
> I heard they were going to put the diesel in the half ton but I can't swallow the Xtra cost if I'm not using it to pull trailers.


Yeah, in the half tons the diesels definitely command one **** of a price premium. At least with the Ram EcoDiesel, definitely a nice fuel economy bump, and similar extras to the driving experience like our CTD. But like you said - the cost is relatively prohibitive.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, in the half tons the diesels definitely command one **** of a price premium. At least with the Ram EcoDiesel, definitely a nice fuel economy bump, and similar extras to the driving experience like our CTD. But like you said - the cost is relatively prohibitive.


I wonder how Ford will price theirs. Probably a big price premium over the base V6, but compared to say, the 3.5EB and 5.0.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Gator said:


> The Zr is a nice package but what ever I get it's strictly back and forth to work. Our primary vehicle is a Sierra crew cab pickup.
> I heard they were going to put the diesel in the half ton but I can't swallow the Xtra cost if I'm not using it to pull trailers.


Oh, then the ZR is overkill for sure.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I wonder how Ford will price theirs. Probably a big price premium over the base V6, but compared to say, the 3.5EB and 5.0.


I think the 3.5 eco boost is like 2595 or something like that, so my guess is at least $5000 over base engine. As gas prices go back up, this renewed love affair with big trucks and SUVs will subside a little. I prefer driving a truck myself until I have to park it in a parking garage and fill the gas tank.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think the 3.5 eco boost is like 2595 or something like that, so my guess is at least $5000 over base engine. As gas prices go back up, this renewed love affair with big trucks and SUVs will subside a little. I prefer driving a truck myself until I have to park it in a parking garage and fill the gas tank.


I had a V8 Silverado as a rental for a week. I agree entirely with both of those (gas was $4/gallon at the time and parking lots here are tight), but I still think it's one of the best rentals I've had.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I had a V8 Silverado as a rental for a week. I agree entirely with both of those (gas was $4/gallon at the time and parking lots here are tight), but I still think it's one of the best rentals I've had.


I have a full size older f150 super cab short bed, love driving it, I drive it about 1000 miles a month. Haul lot of stuff and great to have. If going downtown and know I have to park it I drive the Cruze. I love my Cruze but I still feel safer driving a full size truck, maybe not true, but assume nearly 5000 pounds wins over 3200, maybe not.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Been thinking about the same thing Gator.. It's nice sitting up a little higher on the road.. I want to see how good the MPG's are on the new cruze diesel and the diesel terrain.. Our mileage numbers are the same so if you get the terrain before I decide I'll know exactly what to expect.. I'll also watch the cruze diesel MPG's on fuelly to see how that's going too


----------

